# Snakeheads!



## gnappi (Feb 28, 2019)

Monday the 18th we went specifically targeting snakeheads (SH). My partner caught a pesky LMB, (gads how to keep them off the frog)  and got 10 SH (one jumped from the ice filled cooler back into the water) two tipping the scale at 10 pounds the rest 3 lbs and up. 

I had one on that was the one of toughest I've seen, it leaped in the air like a sailfish, went under the boat, and (for the first time in my life) bent my hook and then spit it. 

I'd say we are ready for the snakehead roundup this summer.




Here's the pesky LMB... disturbing the water... the NERVE!


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 28, 2019)

Wow, nice catch with two at 10#. The one that got away must have been fun while it lasted. Anyone know who introduced them?


----------



## gnappi (Mar 1, 2019)

They figure they were smuggled in either by the Asian community looking for a "down home" delicacy (which they are) food source, or aquarist wanting some exotic species. 

Neither sound right though. Who has space for large, aggressive, ravenous fish to raise for the aquarium or ultimately the table? A secret fish farm for table fare? 

I know this, pound for pound I've had saltwater (smoker kings, Cobia) fish double or more the size of a 9-10 pound snakehead not put up a fight like these do. 

One of these swam under and around my tinny TWICE so deep we couldn't see it till it was in the (undersized) net! We can't even gaff these fish... they're so wild they'd be off the gaff before getting more than a foot from the water. 

somewhere out there is a 15+ pound SH with our name(s) on it, I just hope my GoPro catches the action, maybe I'll make a hat mount


----------



## handyandy (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm gonna be down that way to visit my dad soon, you've got me wanting to make a drive from his area to get to some snake head waters.


----------



## gnappi (Mar 23, 2019)

handyandy said:


> I'm gonna be down that way to visit my dad soon, you've got me wanting to make a drive from his area to get to some snake head waters.




Where's your dad located? 

North Broward, and south Palm beach (both west of I-95) have killer snakehead fishing spots right in suburbia.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 23, 2019)

Nice. We used to be able to buy them at pet stores. We had one in our tank in our college apartment.


----------



## handyandy (Apr 17, 2019)

Gnapi I ended up putting in on some canals just north of I-75 west of I-95 near fort lauderdale. I probably should have messaged you, but I only had a couple of hours to try real quick. I kind of detoured to make it happened. I was coming from Fort Lee VA down I-95 and detoured south further so I could hit the canals for a little bit before taking 75 west to fort meyers area. My dad got a little fixer upper in a nice area walking distance to fort meyers beach with a canal to estero bay. In the future when I go there again I will most likely make the drive east to try for snakes or peas again. 

While fishing I had some hits but didn't land anything. I only fished for three hours or so on the canals early on I had a snake hit my frog lure, that one spit the hook pretty soon. I had one hit a little bit later, but I messed up and didn't let it have the frog long enough before setting the hook. My third hit was big one it blew my frog up I let it have it second then rammed the hook home. It peeled some drag, I gained a little ground, it made another run and broke my line. Needless to say that last one left me wanting more, but I didn't have time to hang around.


----------



## gnappi (Apr 20, 2019)

I think you're "hooked" 

Snakes are such an aggressive lure snatcher and powerful fighter, it takes a bit of experience to get a high percentage of hookups and landings. 

A HEAVY reasonably short rod with braid line and stout offset / EWG hooks are the rule not the exception. Also A boga grip is just about mandatory to handle them out of the water. 

The next time you're down, gimme a shout and I'll show you some of my honey holes!


----------



## handyandy (Apr 25, 2019)

will do like I said even going to my dads it was just under 2 hours straight across 75 basically from lauderdale area to his house. I'd be willing to make an early morning drive to get a day in snakehead hunting. Not sure when I'll be down that way next but I'll let you know when I am.


----------

